# Quick, can I get rid of pink eye w/o taking dd to the dr?



## scheelimama (Aug 2, 2003)

She's in daycare full-time and I can't afford to take another day off for pink eye. She's been sick a lot the last two weeks. Now this. Should I make a dr.'s appt. for her this morning? What do you think? I've heard breastmilk can get rid of it, but how quickly does it work. And how long does pink eye last? I don't think they will do the bm thing at daycare since it's not a prescription. They would want prescription eye drops. TIA!!!


----------



## MsMoMpls (Oct 22, 2002)

I went through a period when I was a foster mom and every kid I got seemed to come with pink eye. I used a herbal eyebright wash and it worked as fast as the prescription. I did get my kids doctor to write permission to use this instead of the prescription as he had little faith in those drops anyway.

However, I get the impression that some daycares are looking for a reason to send the kids home. If you tell them that you are treating the pinkeye, and will take care of it at home, you might get away with not telling them you are treating it without a doctor. I got away with this with my son and ear infections but we were seeing a chiropractor and I just kept saying my doctor was ok with our treatment which was true.

It kind of depends on how aggressive your daycare is about proof of medical treatment. Thats one thing I love about my new home care. She is much more open about herbal, natural treatments and I never have to hide the truth like I did in a center.


----------



## matts_mamamama (Mar 19, 2004)

If she has pink eye, she shouldn't be around the other kids at daycare; I would be surprised if they gave her anything in her eyes, prescription or not. It usually lasts 3-5 days, untreated, closer to 3 if treated. If she's sick, it probably will require a prescription, but there is another option called Similisan Pink Eye Relief that you can try first. It's only for environmental pink eye, so it may not do the trick, but it may be worth a try. You should be able to find it at your local drugstore. Good luck.

ETA: Pink eye is HIGHLY contagious, and kids touch their faces and eyes and other things ALL day long, especially in a daycare setting. Even if your daughter gets rid of it quickly, the chances are very high that she will get it again from someone who got it from her.


----------



## sagira (Mar 8, 2003)

Find a nursing mom.. or if you're nursing, it works wonders! That's what they use in Cuba, according to our former housekeeper.

My ped backs that up.

Cheers,


----------



## megincl (Sep 10, 2002)

definitely BM in the eye. DW had bad pinkeye and needed a prescription. DS started getting it and the BM gave him clear eyes in no time! now he likes to have "milk eye" for fun!

megin


----------



## scheelimama (Aug 2, 2003)

Well, I've put bm in her eyes twice today and plan to do it a few more times. I called the dr. and he said that it is usually viral and usually associated w/an ear infection if it is bacterial. She was diagnosed w/a double ear infection and strep throat a week ago, so the dr. thinks it's related. He refilled her prescription. Thanks for all the tips.







The dr. was not too pleased about me not bringing her in. Oh well, we've sure spent enough money in the last month on dr's visits and medicine.


----------

